# Canadian vintage?



## billdraper (Oct 28, 2008)

Bill Lewis.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Does it say anywhere on that page how old the guitar is?

I have a 1986 Kramer that was supposedly built by Larrivee:










A guy who set it up one time told me that he was at the Larrivee factory when they were making them in 1986. Anyway, the guitar's quality is exquisite and compared to many instruments (notably Fender Strats which it is loosely modeled after being a strat style or super strat) it absolutely shines.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Does it say anywhere on that page how old the guitar is?
> 
> I have a 1986 Kramer that was supposedly built by Larrivee:
> 
> A guy who set it up one time told me that he was at the Larrivee factory when they were making them in 1986. Anyway, the guitar's quality is exquisite and compared to many instruments (notably Fender Strats which it is loosely modeled after being a strat style or super strat) it absolutely shines.


Hey Smorg...

I believe Larrivee used ebony on 99% of their guitars and the majority (not all) were neckthrough... 

Could be a late Lasido but looks like an ESP built unit...Looks like a block logo Pacer Dlx which supposedly do standout from the pyramid logos...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Last year a young student brought in his (great?) grandmother's acoustic for service. The top was caved in, side and back cracked, frets in rough shape etc. I basically brokered it to an old friend who specializes is reconditioning old acoustics. His research indicated that it was Canadian built, sometime in the '20s. The finished guitar looks, sounds, and feels great. Builder? Not sure, but the bridge and a couple of other parts were identifiable as having been made in Canada. I should find out more about it.

My point is this: there are many old guitars of almost local manufacture if one looks deep enough. Some aren't worth the kindling, others are very good.

Canadian vintage? Builders like Beneteau, Laskin, Larrivee, Graf, have been building long enough to make their first instruments "vintage", that is if we can apply the same description to '70s era Fenders, Gibsons, et al. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

R.S. Williams and Son's were huge musical instrument builders in their day, they were in business for nearly 100 years!

You'll see mainly their luthier Arthur Hensel's guitars, but they also made guitars for music schools. I was lucky enough to get one of these guitar, a student model made for the Bellevue College of Music in London.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That 12 string Larry linked in the first post made my heart go pitter-patterlargetongue:bow:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm still looking for any owners of Clarke electric guitars, built in Edmonton in the '60s. If anyone knows of one, please have them contact me - I've been trying to track them down for a website.

http://ca.geocities.com/clarkeguitars/


----------



## billdraper (Oct 28, 2008)

*some nice looking cdn vintage*

Ted Thomson


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

billdraper said:


> Well maybe this twelve string from larrivee:
> 
> http://www.dreamguitars.net/preowne...ring_45_19729/larrivee_12_string_45_19729.php


That particular guitar looks to me like a 90's model, due to the abalone rosette.

Although Larrivee moved to Vancouver in '83 they continued to use the "Victoria" label until sometime in 1994 (Jean really doesn't like to waste paper!)



> When the shop moved from Victoria, BC to Vancouver, BC in 1983 the label did not change. It continued to read “Victoria, BC” until the inception of the next label design in 1994. There was no direct reason for not changing it to read Vancouver. When the company moved and set up shop in North Vancouver, the acoustic market was very soft, and the focus of the company almost immediately shifted to electric guitars. With the focus on electrics, no one even thought about the acoustic label.


Larrivee Customer Service will certainly be able to give a more accurate date if you call them and provide the serial number.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

*Fury Guitars*

These guitars have been made in Canada for decades-does anyone own one?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

This is my taste in acoustic guitars...no binding, no bling...I would love a parlour size guitar, solid mahogany: top, back, and sides!


----------



## billdraper (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks like a great guitar...bet it sounds nice. I just found something from this company and luthier on craigslist in Vancouver. I wonder if its 100% solid wood construction?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

garretrevels said:


>


this guitar really reminds me of my Larrivee OM-01, `cept it has a small rosette, but no binding and micro dot inlays. It`s waitin` for me back in Montreal...wonder how it`s doin`.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Does it say anywhere on that page how old the guitar is?
> 
> I have a 1986 Kramer that was supposedly built by Larrivee:
> 
> ...


These Kramers were built by Larrivee at the North Vancouver shop... to the best of my knowladge the paul Dean Signature as well.
That shop had many inovations and was ahead of it's time. I'm pretty sure that Jean made quite a few $$$ selling is production techniques. He changed the way production guitars got made to this day.

I have two larrivee Electrics from that era... they hold up to any other similar guitar that I've played some that cost hundreds more and are a very well thought out design. IMHO they are the best Diomond in the rough out there if you can find one. 

One of the super strats with a fixed bridge and gloss black finish... double buckers... went for $800 Euros in Sweden.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Smorgs Pacer is ESP built.

Here are the documented Larrivee built Kramers...All neckthrough except a couple of Paul Deans.

01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1000 p. black / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1001 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1002 yelow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1003 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1004 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1005 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1006 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1007 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1008 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1009 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1010 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1011 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1012 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1013 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1014 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1015 iroc blue / kramers / american 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1016 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1017 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1018 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1019 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1020 yellow / kramers 
01/09/1987 RS 04 EK1021 p. white / kramers / lefty / paul dean 
27/10/1987 RS 04 EK1022 iroc blue / kramers / paul dean 
27/10/1987 RS 04 EK1023 iroc blue / kramers / american 
27/10/1987 RS 04 EK1024 iroc blue / kramers / american 
27/10/1987 RS 04 EK1025 iroc blue / kramers / american 
27/10/1987 RS 04 EK1026 iroc blue / kramers / american 
27/10/1987 RS 04 EK1027 iroc blue / kramers / american 
27/10/1987 RS 04 EK1028 iroc blue / kramers / american 
27/10/1987 RS 04 EK1029 irocblue / kramers / american 
08/12/1987 RS 04 EK1030 p. white / kramer / lefty 
15/12/1987 RS 04 EK1031 yellow / kramer 
15/12/1987 RS 04 EK1032 yellow / kramer 
15/12/1987 RS 04 EK1033 yellow / kramer 
15/12/1987 RS 04 EK1034 yellow / kramer 
15/12/1987 RS 04 EK1035 yellow / kramer 
15/12/1987 RS 04 EK1036 yellow / kramer 
15/12/1987 RS 04 EK1037 yellow / kramer 
15/12/1987 RS 04 EK1038 yellow / kramer 
15/12/1987 RS 04 EK1039 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1040 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1041 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1042 yelllow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1043 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1044 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1045 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1046 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1047 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1048 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1049 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1050 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1051 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1052 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1053 yellow / kramer 
29/01/1988 RS 04 EK1054 yellow / kramer 
30/03/1987 LS 04 EPD01 iroc blue / paul dean bolt ons 
30/03/1987 LS 04 EPD02 orange / paul dean bolt ons 
30/03/1987 LS 04 EPD03 black / paul dean bolt ons 
30/03/1987 LS 04 EPD04 purple / paul dean bolt ons 
30/03/1987 LS 04 EPD1 wood / paul dean bolt ons


----------



## billdraper (Oct 28, 2008)

*RS Williams & Co*

Good Night!


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*1923 Bradley Kinncaid 12 fret slothead*

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn211/gitpik/IMGP2583.jpg

http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn211/gitpik/?action=view&current=IMGP2585.jpg


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet Guitars...


----------



## billdraper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Here's one*

By Frank Gay luthier from Edmunton who sol some guitars to famous Nashville stars in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

links not working for me. I`ve seen some Brazilian that has very straight grain, so it`s out there.


----------



## billdraper (Oct 28, 2008)

*pic*


----------



## sonic74 (May 21, 2009)

garretrevels said:


> R.S. Williams and Son's were huge musical instrument builders in their day, they were in business for nearly 100 years!
> 
> You'll see mainly their luthier Arthur Hensel's guitars, but they also made guitars for music schools. I was lucky enough to get one of these guitar, a student model made for the Bellevue College of Music in London.


Hi, is that yours? I had an Arthur Hansal guitar. A local guitar tech told me that he did some reasearch, and these are actually the same guy, he just changed his name to make it sound less German during the war. 

My Hansal was great, I had it for about 10 years, but sold it to a friend because I bought a Boucher Dreadnought. It had a really nice clear sound, great for fingerpicking, but I'm more of a strummer.

The one I had didn't have the stamp of the music store, just the name, a signature, serial number I think it was 203, and the date, which was 1951. 

Rob in Ottawa


----------



## old crow (Aug 17, 2006)

Did anyone mention Fury ? very cool built in Saskatoon back around the 70's.
I had a double neck, mah body, birdseye maple necks custom wound pups.
Great guitar, left it back in Calgary in the late 70's...wonder what ever became of it ??


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> Fury guitars have been made in Canada for decades-does anyone own one?





old crow said:


> Did anyone mention Fury ? very cool built in Saskatoon back around the 70's.
> I had a double neck, mah body, birdseye maple necks custom wound pups.
> Great guitar, left it back in Calgary in the late 70's...wonder what ever became of it ??




Yes! I have an original Fury Fireball, built sometime in 63/64. Good sounding, nice playing rig. So nice in fact that when my son left home to go to school in Vancouver.......I gave him a choice of any guitar hangin on the wall (s) to take with him. He could have had an LP, a US Strat, tele, MIJ Ibanez RG, or any of the customs I built. He took the Fury. 


There's a Fury 12 string solid body on Ebay right now I'm watching............. :nervous:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

garretrevels said:


> R.S. Williams and Son's were huge musical instrument builders in their day, they were in business for nearly 100 years!
> 
> You'll see mainly their luthier Arthur Hensel's guitars, but they also made guitars for music schools. I was lucky enough to get one of these guitar, a student model made for the Bellevue College of Music in London.


Man, this would be just the acoustic for me!
-Mikey


----------

